# Bist Du Deutschland?

## slick

Da ja heute quasi ein Montag ist und die Motivation entsprechend am Boden hier mal der ultimative Selbsttest... nur für Deutsche!  :Wink: 

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama/spiele/perstest/74/72002/

Ich mach den aber nicht noch mal, der unterstellt mir das ich Superstars kucke... muß ich jetzt auswandern, werde ich ausgewiesen?

 *Quote:*   

> 7 bis 12 Punkte
> 
> Sie sind wenig Deutschland. Hätten Sie bloß ein bisschen mehr Guido Knopp statt Superstars geguckt. Naja, aber es ist ja noch kein Deutscher vom Himmel gefallen.

 

----------

## fk

OK 18 Punke, geht ja nur wenn ich mir die Fehler ansehe... mit ein bissel mehr denke hätte ich es hinbekommen.

----------

## rc

Moin,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 13 bis 19 Punkte
> 
> Sie sind schon knapp Deutschland. Fast alles richtig gemacht, nun fehlt nur noch das Sahnehäubchen zum Top-Deutschen. Für die hessische Einbürgerung langt´s auf jeden Fall.
> ...

 

naja, umziehen müsste ich laut dem Ergebniss nicht.  :Wink: 

Den Sinn bzw. Unsinn solcher Test's mal komplett ausseracht gelassen.

OT: irgendwo gab's mal nen "Computerspiele Quiz", bei dem man recht alte Spiele anhand von Screenshots identifiziert. Hab die URL jedoch nicht mehr.

verkaterte Grüsse,

rc

----------

## fk

 *Quote:*   

> Für die hessische Einbürgerung langt´s auf jeden Fall. 

 

Bin ja auch Hesse...

----------

## rukh

Bin zwar kein Hesse, aber für die Einbürgerung würde es mit 13 Punkten reichen  :Wink: 

----------

## Fibbs

Hm, ich werde wohl auch auswandern müssen.... 7 Punkte.

Ich frage mich wirklich, wer sowas zur Einbürgerung wissen soll, und welchen Sinn das haben soll... 

Fibbs

----------

## dakjo

11 Punkte, allerdings fühle ich mich in deutschland schon nichtmehr zu hause, da ich meine meinung in "Deutschen"-Foren ja nichtmehr frei aüßern darf.

----------

## hoschi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Auswertung: Sie haben 14 Punkte
> 
> 13 bis 19 Punkte
> ...

 

Habe nicht beschissen. Zack und durch, die Fragen nach dem Kuenstler auf Ruegen ist ja mal sowas von fuern Arsch...ich meine Otto Hahn, klar sowas kann man wissen wenn man in Geschichte bissel aufpasst, aber sowas nicht.

Wahrscheinlich waren meine Antworten zur EU auch falsch, obwohl ich mich damit beschaeftige, aber da blickt eh keiner mehr durch.

Sagt mal, spinne ich:

CSU, CDU, SPD, Linkspartei, Gruene, FDP = 6 Parteien

Was soll da falsch sein? CSU/CDU sind getrennte Parteien, agieren nur als Fraktion, PDS und WASG sind zusammen als Linkspartei angetreten.

----------

## slick

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Sagt mal, spinne ich:
> 
> CSU, CDU, SPD, Linkspartei, Gruene, FDP = 6 Parteien
> 
> Was soll da falsch sein? CSU/CDU sind getrennte Parteien, agieren nur als Fraktion, PDS und WASG sind zusammen als Linkspartei angetreten.

 

Die Frage hatte ich auch falsch, habe mir dann aber erklären lassen das die wohl die Grünen als Bündnis 90/Die Grünen als 2 Parteien gezählt haben. (entgegen Wikipedia).

----------

## hoschi

Der Test ist wirklich so bloaed gemacht wie man erwarten durfte...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## l3u

Ich hab's auch bloß auf 14 Punkte gebracht.

Ich denk mal, daß die die Union als Union sehen, Oder so ... ;-)

Andererseits kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß das ein "objektives" Abbild des Fragebogens ist. Aus 100 Fragen kann ich auch 20 assige rausziehen.

----------

## Tenobok

16 Punkte, damit bin ich eigentlich zufrieden. Manche Fragen waren echt für den Arsch, aber vieles davon sollte schon zur Allgemeinbildung gehören.

Aber nun weiss ich endlich, dass ich richtiger Hesse werden kann.  :Wink: 

----------

## Storm.Xapek.de

Bündnis90/Die Grünen sind 2 Parteien!

Das ist doch Schwachsinn.

Hat einer von euch schonmal Bündnis90 gewählt?

Ham die nen eigenen Vorsitzenden oder Abgeornete?

Dann könnte man noch eher sagen die Linkspartei sind 2 Parteien, aber nicht die Grünen

Ich kann mich nur erninnern das Schröder damals gesagt hatte das die SPD die stärkste Partei sein weil CDU und CSU 2 Parteien seien, von den Grünen hat da nie jemand ein Wort gesagt, ich würd mal sagen jeder kann sich irren, auch so ien test.

----------

## hoschi

Vielleicht konnten sie sich nicht entscheiden ob man die PDS auch nochmal als SED auffuehren muss  :Very Happy: 

----------

## LL0rd

Okay, ich habe nur 9 Punkte, bin damit eigentlich auch zufrieden. Die Fragen sind echt blöd  :Wink:  Ich finde es nur gut, dass ich alle fragen aus der Rubrik Kultur und Wissenschaft richtig beantwortet habe.

----------

## mkr

14 Punkte

Gut, dann bleibe ich halt Schweizer.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## amdunlock

Sie sind wenig Deutschland.

wenn ich so ein satz schon so lese dann geht das doch grad wieder los. wird hier wieder das bild vom braven einheitsdeutschen geschaffen, so wie es vor 60 jahren auch passiert ist?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## slick

Ich habe gerade festgestellt was wichtiges im Test fehlt. Deutsche Verkehrsregeln!

Weil ... http://youtube.com/watch?v=RjrEQaG5jPM (auch wenn ich Flashfilme nicht mag)

 :Laughing: 

----------

## ugus

```
7 Punkte..
```

Na ja, ich bin kein Deutscher und seit 5 jahren in Deutschland. Im vergleich zu Deutschen ist meine Resultat vielleicht akzeptabel.  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Tenobok wrote:*   

> 16 Punkte, damit bin ich eigentlich zufrieden. Manche Fragen waren echt für den Arsch, aber vieles davon sollte schon zur Allgemeinbildung gehören.
> 
> 

 

eher  die wenigsten Fragen, wuerde ich sagen. Ich empfand, dass es zu vielen Fragen zur Politik gab, und das ist so eine Sache, da muss man kein Auslaender seim, um bei solcen Fragen keinen Plan zu haben. Ich wuesste selbst nicht, was ich antworten wuerde, wenn die selben Fragen im Bezug auf meine Heimat (Ecuador) gestellt waeren. Ich meine, ich interessiere mich so gut wie kein bisschen fuer Politik, und dich kenne so gut wie gar nichts was Politik anbetrifft, ich kenne kaum die von meiner Heimat noch die Deutsche.

In meiner Schule hatte ich zwar  viel Unterricht auf Deustch aber das meiste war ja DAF (Deustch als Fremdsprache) und dort lernt man solche Sachen nicht. Ich habe in meiner Schule kaum etwas ueber die deutsche Politik gelernt, und selbst als ich in die reine deustche Klasse uebergewechselt bin (ich war ja in einer  deutschen Schule) haben wir  nie etwas davon gelernt.

Die Fragen sind wirklich sehr  dumm gestellt, es gibt Fragen, die meiner Meinung nach nichts mit "Deutscher sein" zu tun haben, wie die Frage nach dem deustchen Maler   :Mad: 

----------

## LL0rd

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich meine, ich interessiere mich so gut wie kein bisschen fuer Politik, und dich kenne so gut wie gar nichts was Politik anbetrifft, ich kenne kaum die von meiner Heimat noch die Deutsche.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Herzlich willkommen in Deutschland! Wie du selbst gemerkt hast, hat kaum eine Bezeichnung mit dem eigentlichen Thema zutun, wie du es ja schon selbst gemerkt hast. Nehmen wir mal die Ökosteuer. Drei mal darfst du Raten, wofür die Steuergelder nicht verwendet werden!

Die GEZ will ab anfang 2007 Kohle für Internettaugliche PCs haben, weil man damit ja auch öffentlich rechtliche Sender empfangen kann.

 *http://german-bash.org/32327 wrote:*   

>  <AndrewPoison> Die GEZ schlägt einmal mehr mit ihrer "Logik" zu. Ich soll also Gebühren dafür zahlen, dass ich ein Internetfähiges Gerät besitze, auch wenn ich gar keinen Internetanschluss habe.  
> 
> <AndrewPoison> Tja, dann werde ich mal ganz schnell Kindergeld beantragen. Ich habe zwar noch keine Kinder aber das Gerät ist vorhanden.  

 

Ich könnte so den ganzen Tag weitermachen!

----------

## hans0r

 *rc wrote:*   

> Moin,
> 
> naja, umziehen müsste ich laut dem Ergebniss nicht. 
> 
> Den Sinn bzw. Unsinn solcher Test's mal komplett ausseracht gelassen.
> ...

 

http://quiz-em-all.com/quizzes/1-computer-game-quiz/

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Herzlich willkommen in Deutschland!

 

wie nett von dir, danke schön   :Wink:  aber es kommt leider ein wenig zu spät, denn ich bin hier schon seit 2002  :Smile: 

----------

## Tenobok

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> eher  die wenigsten Fragen, wuerde ich sagen. Ich empfand, dass es zu vielen Fragen zur Politik gab, und das ist so eine Sache, da muss man kein Auslaender seim, um bei solcen Fragen keinen Plan zu haben. Ich wuesste selbst nicht, was ich antworten wuerde, wenn die selben Fragen im Bezug auf meine Heimat (Ecuador) gestellt waeren. Ich meine, ich interessiere mich so gut wie kein bisschen fuer Politik, und dich kenne so gut wie gar nichts was Politik anbetrifft, ich kenne kaum die von meiner Heimat noch die Deutsche.
> 
> 

 

Okay, die Frage nach den Parteien ist zum Beispiel ziemlich daneben. 

Aber ich finde es schon wichtig, dass man weiss, wie die Regierung aufgebaut ist. Z.B. dass der Bundespräsident das Staatsoberhaupt und der Kanzler der Regierungschef ist.

Mit der deutschen Staatsbürgerschaft erwirbt man ja auch das Recht (und die Pflicht) zu wählen. 

Und historisches Wissen über den zweiten Weltkrieg wird in Deutschland noch lange, lange unterrichtet werden. Von dem her wird das obligatorisch sein, falls die Einbürgerungstests kommen.

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In meiner Schule hatte ich zwar  viel Unterricht auf Deustch aber das meiste war ja DAF (Deustch als Fremdsprache) und dort lernt man solche Sachen nicht. Ich habe in meiner Schule kaum etwas ueber die deutsche Politik gelernt, und selbst als ich in die reine deustche Klasse uebergewechselt bin (ich war ja in einer  deutschen Schule) haben wir  nie etwas davon gelernt.
> 
> Die Fragen sind wirklich sehr  dumm gestellt, es gibt Fragen, die meiner Meinung nach nichts mit "Deutscher sein" zu tun haben, wie die Frage nach dem deustchen Maler  

 

Tja, aber was macht einen Deutschen aus? Weiße Socken in Sandalen? Dass man alle deutschen Fußballnationalspieler auswendig kann? Oder mindestens 15 verschiedene Biermarken aufsagen kann?  :Wink: 

Ich finde das mit der Einbürgerung ist ein schwieriges Thema. Solche Tests halte ich auch für Schwachsinn, da wie bereits angemerkt wurde, viele Deutsche diese Test nicht bestehen würden. Vor allem die Abfrage von historischen Daten halten ich für extrem schwachsinnig. Aber ich bin schon der Meinung, dass jemand der seine Staatsbürgerschaft gegen die Deutsche austauschen möchte sich auch als Deutscher fühlen sollte, sonst kann er seinen alten Pass ja auch behalten.

Aber andersherum, muss es endlich auch mal in die deutschen Köpfe reingehen, dass auch jemand der einen türkischen, polnischen oder einen anderen ausländischen Nachnamen hat ein Deutscher sein kann. Ich kenne zwei Familien, die schon seit Ewigkeiten in Deutschland leben, deutsche Staatsbürger sind und auch viele Teile der deutschen Kultur angenommen haben und trotzdem in abfälligem Ton als Polen bzw. Türken bezeichnet werden. So wird die Integration auch nicht leichter.

Vielleicht wär es ja was Integrationskurse auch für Deutsche einzuführen.  :Wink: 

----------

## s.hase

 *Quote:*   

> Auswertung: Sie haben 17 Punkte
> 
> 13 bis 19 Punkte
> 
> Sie sind schon knapp Deutschland. Fast alles richtig gemacht, nun fehlt nur noch das Sahnehäubchen zum Top-Deutschen. Für die hessische Einbürgerung langt´s auf jeden Fall.

 

Naja, darf ich also da bleiben. Frage mich aber ob ich überhaupt ein "Top-Deutscher" werden möchte  :Wink: 

Trotzdem frage ich mich was so ein Test bringen soll. Dann setzen sich die Leute halt einen Tag vorher hin, lernen den Mist auswendig und das wars dann. Das heisst ja nicht das derjenige das auch wirklich verstanden hat bzw. sich dazu bekennt.

Ist wie bei einem Bekannten von mir. Er seine und seine Frau sind in die USA ausgewandert und haben dort dann nach einiger Zeit die US-Staatsbürgerschaft beantragt. Naja, er ist bei Test durchgefallen weil er zu faul zum lernen war und seine Frau ist jetzt US-Staatsbürgerin weil sie sich die Mühe gemacht hat. Aber der Test ist meiner Meinung nach auch totaler Schwachsinn. Reines Wissen abzufragen bringt doch überhaupt nichts.

----------

## LL0rd

 *s.hase wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Naja, darf ich also da bleiben. Frage mich aber ob ich überhaupt ein "Top-Deutscher" werden möchte 
> 
> 

 

Naja, Trifft etwas davon auf dich zu *fg*?

[*] hoher Wuchs

[*]  blonde Haare

[*]  langer Hirnschädel

[*]  blaue Augen

[*]  längliches Gesicht

[*]  schmale Nase

Btw. Ist es schlimm, wenn ich bei http://quiz-em-all.com/quizzes/1-computer-game-quiz/  37 Punkte habe?

----------

## slick

Diskussion zum Spiele Test herausgelöst nach https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3270273.html#3270273

----------

## reyneke

19 Punkte. Sollte reichen. Stehe ja auch mit beiden Beinen fest auf der FDGO.  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

Übrigens müßte man mal den Fragebogen wahrscheinlich bald updaten... denn wer die Nationalhymde nicht in türkisch kann, kann ja wohl kein integrationswilliger Deutscher sein (oder so ähnlich  :Wink:  )

http://www.zeit.de/online/2006/18/nationalhymne

----------

